# It's time to let her go. can anyone help?



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

I've heard of vets coming to the house so that we don't have to take Bebe to the hospital...and they will also cremate her and leave us the remains. I also heard of doing a clay paw print as well? 

Can anyone recommend anything? We are in the San Gabriel Valley in southern California.

I almost don't even want to post this, because that would mean we're losing her. But she can't stand up anymore, and she refuses to eat anything. As much as I want to deny it, I know that it's time to let her go.

Thank you to everyone who accompanied me these past few weeks. It was thrilling to watch her get better, to take her out to the park, to spend time with her. I only wish that I could have more time, but, that's what we all hope for isn't it?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  I can't help you with who to call but I know that vets do to this. We had our vet come to the house when it was time to say goodbye to Carmella and I am so glad we did it that way. Can you call your regular vet and ask them if they do this type of service?

Again, I'm so sorry... this is the hardest part of owning any pet.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

I have sent you a message


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

I would be calling a vet that can come out to you. say its very urgent They should be able to know someone that can help you with arrangments after


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Our vet is too busy to make house calls. He asked us to bring her to the hospital but she really doesn't like it there and she can't even move right now so I don't know how we could get her there even if we wanted.

Can anyone in the LA area help please?


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

She is hiding in the bathroom now between the sink and the toilet and won't come out.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

gigobebe said:


> Our vet is too busy to make house calls. He asked us to bring her to the hospital but she really doesn't like it there and she can't even move right now so I don't know how we could get her there even if we wanted.
> 
> Can anyone in the LA area help please?


 

wish I could help you but In in Australia. I hope you can find someone where about in LA. I will try ask on facebook for you I have lots of goldens friends about there


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry did something wrong here was trying to look up phone numbers for you


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Would this be close enough? Mobile Vet Veterinary Housecalls

This one is probably better: http://www.homepeteuthanasia.com/


I am so very sorry this time is here.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh sorry ive done something wrong was trying to paste phone numbers for you


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

God Bless you all. It's so very difficult to face for sure. While I am not in your area, we did have our Vet come to the home and did the clay paw print etc.... cremation was done seperately by a Pet Crematorium. Ugh. I Know your pain and all that you are going through. Just sent my Heart Dog to the bridge 2 weeks ago. It will be swift, soft, and peaceful for her though, I promise. She won't suffer a bit.... you will do most of that yourselves. ((( HUGS )))


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you. I hope that the numbers from mylissyk will help you out. If you have an emergency vet in the area they may also come to help you out as well. Good luck. I will keep you and your pup in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Here are some numbers for some mobile vets in the Los Angeles area that were given to me for Beau. I never contacted any of them but you could give them a try:
Dr. Steve Smith, 323-469-3442
Dr. Karen Kelly, 310-804-6447
Liz Friedman 323-314-8536

Keeping you in my thoughts...

All three were highly recommended my fellow club members.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

She just went outside and pooped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And ate a little bit!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry.

I've been on the roller coaster you are on and we want sooo much to have our baby better. And your baby might be a little better right now, but its just a short term thing.

Make the calls...and know that you are making the ultimate sacrifice of love for your baby. She is ready to be released from her pain...if not today, a today not far from now.

It will be peaceful. And you will be so alone afterwards...but know that you will have done the most loving thing for your sweetheart. Ever...

Peace, my friend... (((Hugs)))


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

did you find a vet yet ??


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh god, reading your post about your dog hiding makes me want to cry. I know you must be in so much pain yourself right now and shame on your vet for not offering up another option - even if he had to refer you to another vet. I sincerely hope you have found a vet by now... I am so sorry you're having to go through this situation. 

I didn't read your last post! Maybe she is feeling better!! This is good news.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

gigobebe said:


> She just went outside and pooped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And ate a little bit!


 
Oh good how is she doing now ?


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you are going through this. I'm going through the same thing as well and it's not easy. Hope you find a vet that will come to you.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

How is your pup doing today?


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your wishes and concerns. She rallied a little bit last night, but today she is back to not eating, and hiding. She also peed on herself a little bit--not much, but I guess she can't really feel her bladder, or it is just too painful for her to get up.

We will probably take her to the vet tomorrow. I know that she is suffering and as much as I don't want to let her go, at this point it's really clear that there is nothing else we can do. Even she is telling us that she can't go on much longer--she won't eat or drink, doesn't respond to treats, and just lays there in the corner. She also wheezes a bit and makes a kind of hissing sound with her throat--she is trying to tell us she is in pain I think.

I'm crying so hard as I type this, because as much as I tried to prepare myself for when this day would come, knowing that it is actually here is just so painful and heartbreaking. I'm trying to imagine what it will be like to come home and not have her greet me at the door. I remember those three nights when she was at the hospital, and it was so different not having her at home. When we were eating dinner, she wasn't there to put her nose next to our plates or wag her tail or try to squeeze through the chairs and see if she can pick up any scraps that fall from the table.

She has been such an amazing companion, and I've read through a lot of threads and I know that we are making the right decision but it's so hard knowing that we are the ones who are ending her life--even if it is to relieve her suffering. It's such a hard thing to live with, and I now know how it feels to have doubts.

But we don't want to let her suffer any longer. She's put up a great fight, but at this point, any good news is only short term and temporary. Tonight my mom is going to cook her a steak...hopefully she will want to eat it. These past few weeks she's been eating healthy but icky food. Last night I bought McDonald's and she wanted the fries...as unhealthy as McDonald's is, I gave her some because it was the only thing she seemed to want to eat. So hopefully she will eat her steak...her last meal. I miss her so much already. I put a blanket down on the floor where she's laying so that I can lay next to her. 

This is also really silly, but I had been waiting forever for the Verizon iPhone to come out, and I pre-ordered it and it's supposed to arrive on Monday, but I always said that I really wanted to take a picture of Bebe with my new iPhone. I know that I can just put her pictures on the phone, but somehow it's not the same as taking the pics with the phone. But I guess now she won't make it to Monday. 

At least she was able to celebrate Chinese New Year with us. That's really all I could've asked for. I don't even know what to say anymore, other than thank you to everyone for your support, and I can't imagine what a mess I'm going to be in the next few days, but I know that with your support we will be okay. And Bebe will soon join all her new friends at the Bridge.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It is hard to let them go and to come home to that empty space in the home but it is right to let them go when their body no longer serves them.
You and Bebe will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. yes, she sounds like she is ready. You might try and call the vets listed to see if they'll come to your house.
My vet arranged a time to come to our house in Sept. when we let Selka go from his bone cancer. Our vet cried right along with us.Our vet took his body and he has his own crematorium. They gave us his ashes in a black velvet bag and his paw print in plaster with his name.
I feel so bad for you.. I miss my beautiful boy every minute.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Not the least hard thing to bear when they go from us, these quiet friends,
is that they carry away with them so many years of our lives. 

Yet, if they find warmth therein, who would begrudge them those years 
that they have so guarded? 

And whatever they take, be sure they have deserved.

--- John Galsworthy ---


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gigobebe*

GIGOBEBE

I am so very sorry that the time has come, but try to remember that this is the best thing for BeBe and she will be at peace.

I wish I had more words, or something to say that would make it easier, all I know is that I didn't want my dogs to suffer and felt that we owed it to them, to make it as peaceful as possible.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your girl!

My Smooch and Snobear will be greeting BeBe.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. My heart aches so much for you. Please know that everyone here has you and your beautiful girl in our thoughts.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You and your family are giving her a gift that will cost you much in heartbreak, but it will free her from pain and suffering. Godspeed, Bebe, may your journey be swift and painfree.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

I just took her out for a little walk outside our house. She walked to the apartment complex next door and laid down on the grass there. I took a couple of pictures and videos and we sat there for a few minutes. I had brought along a tennis ball and I threw it. She responded immediately (as she always does) to the ball and got up to go after it. I could tell she was trying to run but the most she could manage was a quick walk. I was just really happy that she could get up. Then, she did something that she never does. She walked towards the direction of our home.

Whenever we took her out on walks, even these past few weeks when the cancer had started to hit hard, she would never ever want to go home. Whenever we tried to pull her in the direction of going home, she would know, and she would resist and pull the other way. This time, however, she led the way home. It was so heartbreaking for me because this was the first time she's ever done that. And while I'm glad I got to take her outside, even if it was just for a little bit, it's so sad to see that even she knows she's unable to make it  It brought tears to my eyes as I watched her climb the steps to our home. Only three steps, but I could tell she was trying so hard to make it. As soon as we got home, she laid down near the door. I tried to give her water but she wouldn't drink any. 










I took this picture outside just now. Is it just me or does she look so incredibly sad?


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I"m sooo sorry...Your heart is telling you one thing and your mind is telling you another. Give her the best time you possibly can and then hold her close in her last days/hours...

She's a good and beautiful dog who is giving you her all...

Keep us posted... (((Hugs))))


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

gigobebe said:


> Thanks everyone for your wishes and concerns. She rallied a little bit last night, but today she is back to not eating, and hiding. She also peed on herself a little bit--not much, but I guess she can't really feel her bladder, or it is just too painful for her to get up.
> 
> We will probably take her to the vet tomorrow. I know that she is suffering and as much as I don't want to let her go, at this point it's really clear that there is nothing else we can do. Even she is telling us that she can't go on much longer--she won't eat or drink, doesn't respond to treats, and just lays there in the corner. She also wheezes a bit and makes a kind of hissing sound with her throat--she is trying to tell us she is in pain I think.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to read this. I remember when Carmella was in similar shape. One thing I want to suggest... spend the night with Bebe. My biggest regret - and I am beginning to cry just thinking of it - is leaving Carmella alone downstairs during the night while the rest of the family slept upstairs. She was in pain and was dying, and we left her alone. Cuddle with Bebe, tell her you love her, stroke her ears; do whatever it is that you have always done with your dog to show her how much you care.

I will be thinking of you and Bebe, and I am sorry you have to go through this terribly hard time.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Awww kdmarsh! Yes I've been sleeping with Bebe for the past week. I put a mattress pad in the living room, and even though my parents yell at me for it because they say it's really cold downstairs and I'm going to get sick, I don't care. Bebe doesn't necessarily sleep next to me, but she sleeps nearby and just being close to her at night when I'm sleeping is good enough. Also she is too weak to make it up the stairs to wake us up to let her outside to pee in the middle of the night, so this way at least I can let her out if she needs to go potty.

I just fed her a piece of pizza, and she was willing to eat it, but just that small slice and nothing more. My mom is at the store buying a steak--I'm really hoping she will want to eat it later tonight. At least she is drinking some more water--earlier she wouldn't drink any and I was concerned. But I guess the pizza made her thirsty. At this point I don't care how unhealthy the food is as long as she is getting something into her stomach. What a difference though--even three days ago she was at the table begging for food, and now when we put it in front of her she barely wants to eat any.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

gigobebe said:


> I took this picture outside just now. Is it just me or does she look so incredibly sad?


gigobebe, I so understand and feel your pain as I just had to make the same decision as you 4 weeks ago. It was and still is heart breaking. My Bailey also had cancer, had lost the desire to eat and was having a very hard time walking/getting up. But for me the thing that made me make the call to the vet was the look in his eyes. You say bebe looks incredibly sad, I said Bailey has lost the sparkle in his eye. 
I will be thinking of you and bebe during this trying time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gigobebe*

All of my thoughts and prayers are with you and bebe today.
My Smooch looked sad too and had lost interest in eating.
So glad you got to spend so muich time with Bebe and sleep with her-those will be fond memories-they were for me.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you all strength today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GigoBeBe*

We live in Illinois, but I would guess most vets offer the same.
At our vet we laid with Smooch on a rubber/plastic mattress and held her as she crosssed over to the Bridge-it was very peaceful.
They asked us if we wanted Smooch to be privately cremated or where they are cremated with others and then all of the owners get some of the ashes.
We chose private cremation for Smooch. They also asked if I wanted the Paw Print, and I said yes, so they made Smooch's pawprint before the euthanasia.
Though Ken and I were grief stricken, being with Smooch and Snobear at the end as they crossed was an honor. We knew Smooch and Snobear would no longer be in pain and that they were going to a better place. I hope this helps!






gigobebe said:


> I've heard of vets coming to the house so that we don't have to take Bebe to the hospital...and they will also cremate her and leave us the remains. I also heard of doing a clay paw print as well?
> 
> Can anyone recommend anything? We are in the San Gabriel Valley in southern California.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gigobebe*

Gigobebe

Thinking of you and Bebe so much.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

We said we were going to take her to the hospital on Saturday, which then turned into Sunday. We were set on Sunday but the hospital wasn't open, so we decided on Monday (today).

We're taking her in a little over an hour.

I'm sitting here next to her, and I don't know what to think. I was preparing myself all weekend for this; I came to terms with the fact that letting her go would be taking away her suffering. She is so weak now that she collapses on the ground every time after she pees. I have to pick her up off the ground and try to help her regain her balance before she can walk back inside. Her legs have no strength and the tumor is bleeding so badly that her stomach keeps getting bigger and bigger. She's extremely skinny because she's barely been eating. 

Yet, now that the time is almost here, I just feel so incredibly sad. There are really no other words to describe this moment. I've tried to imagine what it would be like to not have her around. I've been sleeping downstairs with her because I don't want her to be alone. When she's gone, I'll be sleeping in my own bed again. But I don't want to--because that means she's really gone. She's laying here next to me as I'm typing, and right now I'm still able to reach out and pet her and tell her I love her, but that won't be true in a few hours when we get back from the hospital. She'll be gone forever, and all I'll have left of her is a few locks of fur, a clay paw print, and her ashes. Of course she will always live on in my memory but I don't want to think about how sad it's going to make me to think of her when she's no longer here. Our house will seem so empty, and I already feel as though a tremendous part of me has died inside. 

I want to try to be strong for her, but it's just so hard. What had always been my imagination is getting closer to reality, and I can't believe that in a little bit, she will be gone. I understand that it is a way of life, to come and go, but it doesn't make it any easier to deal with the loss. She is the first dog I have ever owned, and she grew up with me. We got her when I was just in eighth grade, and I can still remember her as a playful puppy. Then all of a sudden, I graduated from college and came back and she's already 10 years old. She's such a good dog. She doesn't even whine or cry now even though I know she's in a lot of pain. As much as this is our gift to her, I really wish it didn't hurt so bad to give it.

Thank you to everyone who followed us through these past few weeks. These were the best last moments and I'm really glad that we had this extra time to spend with her. I've enjoyed reading every single one of your comments and I've taken all your wishes to heart. Thanks again for being there with us during this trying time.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I will be thinking of you. I know this is a hard decision, but I'm sure you know that it is the right thing to do. If you need, you can type out all of your hurt feelings and get what you need to get out here. I'm sure Bebe will thank you and she will look down from the bridge with her tail wagging.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for your support.

Bebe has gone to the bridge, where she will hopefully make friends with all the wonderful companions who are already there. I know I will never forget her, and I will never stop missing her, but she will always be there in my heart.

I never knew it was possible to love this much. But I wouldn't trade having her be a part of my life for anything. 

I also never know how strong my mother was until today. She loved Bebe so incredibly much, and treated her as a daughter. My mother did not shed one single tear--rather she stayed incredibly positive and said that Bebe is going to a better place, and that we need to be happy for her. While I am glad that she is no longer suffering, there is just such a huge hole in my heart and I keep hoping that when I call her she'll come. 

My jaw hurts so much from crying. I miss her. I wonder when the pain stops. In the next few days? weeks? months? never? I know I'll never stop missing her, and I know I'll never stop praying that she is enjoying her new life.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bebe. She was so lucky to have a family who loved her so much. She would have stayed with you if she could, but she's now no longer suffering and will be having such a lovely time at the bridge with those that have gone before her. You will see her again and she'll be watching over you as she obviously loved you all as much as you loved her.

You'll never forget her, but in time you'll be able to remember the funny things she did and how special she was to your family and smile. I can guarantee that any dogs you or your family might have in the future won't take Bebe's place in your heart, but you'll have a different part of your heart to give to a new dog. 

We waited a year after losing our first GR Spud, and he is still very special in our hearts. We weren't sure if we could do it again. But then Obi bounced into our lives and the healing process began. He was a bit like therapy - now we have Obi, Izzie and Flo...

I feel your pain, most of the people here have had to go through what you are now so understand the devastation and emptiness. I hope you stick around and in time can share stories and pictures of your life with Bebe. Once again, so sorry!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry that you have lost your Bebe, but you gave her the most thoughtful and loving gift - even if it is the hardest decision we have to make. She is free from weakness and illness.

Run softly at the Bridge, sweet Bebe, knowing you are so well loved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gigobebe*

Gigobebe

I am so very sorry about Bebe, but know that you gave her the greatest gift-you set her free because you love her SO MUCH!
I am sure that my Smooch and Snobear greeted Bebe at the Rainbow Bridge and that they all will have much fun playing together, until we all meet again.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest easy Bebe.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very very sorry for your loss of Bebe. Is just heartbreaking, I know. You will meet again at the Rainbow Bridge and until then, she is running free and happy, not in any pain playing with all of our Golden Angels and waiting for us to join them.
RIP Bebe. Hugs to you Gigobebe. xxoo


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm just seeing this now and am so very sorry for your loss of Bebe. 

Your last few days with Bebe felt so very familiar and my heartbreaks for you. Time will eventually lessen the pain and her memory will one day bring smiles to replace the tears. 

You gave Bebe such a wonderful life filled with love and happiness, may those memories bring you comfort in the days ahead.

(((HUGS))) to you and your family.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so sorry about Bebe. Sometimes the most loving thing we can do is to free our beloved animals from their failing bodies. Bebe will be with you always, and she will always watch over you and her family.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone--knowing that I am not alone in losing my beloved darling is much consolation during this time.

I made it through work today, but not without tearing up many times. Especially when I remembered her at the hospital. A few minutes after they gave her the shot, she started bleeding out of her nose. The vet told us that it's because fluid and blood have built up in her lungs and so it's coming out of her nose and mouth. It's so heartbreaking to think about it now--seeing her there with a puddle of blood around her nose. The other thing that made it hard was after she got the tranquilizer shot. She started breathing really hard and foaming at the mouth. I still remember the doctor talking us through what he was doing when he gave her the last shot. "She can still hear you...her heart is slowing...her heart has stopped." I feel as though I shouldn't be remembering this at all because it brings so many tears to my eyes, but I just can't help it.

When I think of her at all I just get this wringing feeling inside, and my eyes tear up. I know she is in a better place, and I know she has stopped suffering, but I just miss her so much that it hurts to not have her with me anymore. 

Walking downstairs this morning was so painful because I knew I wouldn't find Bebe sleeping there. She had a little stuffed red teddy bear that she always used to play with--she even bit off a lot of its hair. I carry it with me now wherever I go because it makes me feel as though she's with me. Even now, I still can't believe she's really gone. I know that crying won't bring her back to me, but I can't stop the tears from flowing. I always thought I knew what it would be like to lose a loved one, but living it doesn't even come close. I miss her. I just can't seem to let go. 

This picture was taken just a few moments before she was put to sleep. I'm glad I shot so many pictures and videos of her, but they are so heartbreaking to watch right now. I hope in the near future I will be able to look at them without crying.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gigobebe*

Gigobebe

What a beautiful picture of BeBe. I, too, remember Ken and my last few minutes with our Snobear and Smooch.

What a beautiful gift you gave BeBe.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Run free, sweet Bebe. I know she is up at the bridge playing with my sweet Ginger.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

(( Big Hugs )) to you. I just lost my Boy a little over 2 weeks ago. I know the depth of both Love and Pain. I too, those first days, carried the vision of him being put down in my head, the look of sadness in his eyes, the slowing of his heart, allowing his peaceful dead body to lay in my lap. It was the most horrible thing I have ever been through, and the tears were many those first few days. I have his remains back home with me now, and I feel such a sense of relief and calm knowing he's here. It's weird I know, certainly to the non dog owner friends we have, but who cares? He was my Child, and I feel better with him here. Allow yourself to cry, and to feel the way you feel. I can tell you that it really does get a little easier each day, especially if you have the love and companionship of another Dog that needs your heart. Is this a possibility for you? I know that having my Baby Tucker has helped me immeasureably. (sp?). His Love and yes, even his Antics have helped me so very much, and I know that my Boy Frazier smiles over us every single day. Remember, the Reunion is guaranteed. Sweet Bebe will be waiting for you, only young, happy, and healthy for the two of you to travel over the rainbow. ((( Big Hugs )))


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm sorry that I didn't see this until today. I would have suggested you clip some of BeBe's hair and put it aside. Wherever we travel I set a few strands of Opus free on the wind... she really loved the adventure of new places so it's my way of taking her with us and letting go of her a little at a time. 

Missing BeBe, it will get worse, it will get better. We understand your heartache. Sharing your loss brings back memories our our own loss. We share your tears and your pain. 

But Bebe is not in pain. And someday you will be able to laugh and smile as you honor her memory and share your stories of life with Bebe.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost Bebe, but it really is the hardest act of love we can give.
Copper died October 22 and I am crying as I type this. Thank goodness his passing was absolutely the most peaceful I have ever encountered.

Your grief will come and go in waves. Better, worse, and sometimes catch you quite unaware. It will get easier and the grief will soften - truly.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Six months ago today we let our Selka go. I know how hard it is.
From what seems like unbearable pain to sad acceptance. 
May you find peace. We will see them again.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Gigobebe, I am so very sorry that it was time for Bebe to receive her angel wings. Not sorry for her, for she is free of pain, but yours is just beginning. Cry as much as you need to for as long as you need to...there's no manual for grief. At some point, you will smile through your tears, and healing will have begun. Bebe will have already found my Cody, Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge and he's sharing the treats with her.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing that Bob-N-Tash! That is a great idea and we did clip Bebe's hair. I actually cut off a few sections all around her body. I don't think she liked it very much haha she kept looking at me all weird. I cut some from her arms, her tail, her chest, and her stomach. Then when we were at the vet, he took a clipper and shaved off a big section for us. It was so funny to touch her bare skin!!! It was white and suuuuuper soft. I never imagined that's what her bare skin would feel like, but it was really cool. Of course she looked really funny with patches of fur missing.

Right now I take her red teddy bear everywhere. I set it on my lap while I drive, next to my computer at work, and I sleep with it at night. Silly I know, but it makes me feel as though Bebe is with me. And though thinking of her still brings tears to my eyes, I think I will be comforted when we get her ashes back. To have her back in the house once again...


----------



## clulham (Feb 16, 2011)

*Vet calls*

We recently lost our companion of 17 years. Our vet was an equine vet that makes farm calls so it was not a problem for himto come to the farm. There is an extra charge for a farm call but it was more than worth it for the comfort of our dog and ourselves. 

You might try calling various vets to see if they make house calls. I wish you the best.


----------



## aidan2 (Mar 23, 2011)

So sorry to read of your loss Reading your heartbreaking posts brought back memories of putting down my girl Daisy at 14 yrs 2years ago I too stayed as they gave her the injection with her eyes glued on me so trusting I will never forget it


----------



## mylspen (Mar 14, 2011)

This brings tears to my eyes as I type. These dogs have so much personality that you would think they are human. I felt I lost my kid when I had to let mine go.


----------

